
Show HN: Uilicious Snippet – Catch, replicate and share website bugs - eugeneqin
http://snippet.uilicious.com
======
eugeneqin
Hi Everyone, creator here.

The idea behind this, is to allow users to write clear test scripts, and bug
reports that can be easily understood, repeatable, and most importantly
publicly sharable!

Normally, writing bug report could be tedious or inaccurate. Sometimes the
developers maybe unable to replicate the bug even with the steps provided!
Now, users can simply attach the shareable link that contains the test results
where the developers would be able to view it immediately. And rerun the test
after fixing it.

Some notable examples,

youtube downtime -
[https://snippet.uilicious.com/test/public/RuGwPjbwFX1QU5EVhv...](https://snippet.uilicious.com/test/public/RuGwPjbwFX1QU5EVhvNHZu)

product hunt title bug
-[https://twitter.com/picocreator/status/1056148538411769856](https://twitter.com/picocreator/status/1056148538411769856)

Feel free to ask / clarify anything here =)

